# Can I make a screensaver with a customized book plate image (with my name)



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

Anyone have an iea of how to do this!  Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep. . . . .check down in the photo gallery. . . .I believe you'll find a thread or two about how to do it as well as a bunch of images that members have previously made that they share freely. . . .


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Do you already have an image in mind?


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes  Just thinking of something that looks like the Ex Libris us would find on the inside covers of hardback books.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Something like this?


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

WOW!  Better than my idea.  Thanks.


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

I just put it on my Kindle.  Really great.  I am thinking of getting rid of all the other screen savers and using just this one.  I really appreciate you doing this.  I searched for hours on the web for something, and none were as good as this.  Thanks much.  Granvillen


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Granvillen said:


> I just put it on my Kindle. Really great. I am thinking of getting rid of all the other screen savers and using just this one. I really appreciate you doing this. I searched for hours on the web for something, and none were as good as this. Thanks much. Granvillen


I've recently gone the single screen-saver route, and have added a message on it with my phone number for anyone who should find it in the horrible case of my losing it somewhere.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Granvillen said:


> I just put it on my Kindle. Really great. I am thinking of getting rid of all the other screen savers and using just this one. I really appreciate you doing this. I searched for hours on the web for something, and none were as good as this. Thanks much. Granvillen


You're very welcome, glad you liked it! I may post some more if I get bored later... =)


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

(911Jason, are you bored yet?)


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Actually, I found a bunch of Ex Libris images... I'm currently erasing the "original owner's" name to make blank space. I'll post the blanks and then people can just post which ones they want and what they want them to say... =)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

911jason said:


> Actually, I found a bunch of Ex Libris images... I'm currently erasing the "original owner's" name to make blank space. I'll post the blanks and then people can just post which ones they want and what they want them to say... =)


Hmm...I see another web page coming: select an image, enter the text you want on it, _et voila_, instant screen-saver.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea Nog... could each image's page be programmed to use a specific font different from the next image's?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

911jason said:


> Sounds like a great idea Nog... could each image's page be programmed to use a specific font different from the next image's?


I could probably even let the user choose.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

911jason said:


>


nice, i like the themes


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Definitely a good job on the themes, jason.


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks again Jason for your help.  I got both GIMP and Photoshop.com and I think have figured out each one.  I took your templates and was able to insert the info I wanted and in the font that I liked.  It was great fun.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Good job Granvillen! Glad to help...

=)


----------

